# Process to become a EMT questions



## Citrus (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi,

I have recently turned 16 and have been wondering about what I should do for the rest of my working life. I have always had a thing for the Emergency Response careers (Law enforcement, firefighting, and EMT). However, because of the slim career opportunities nearby in firefighting and a few crimes (nothing disqualifying LEO-wise) but would make it difficult for myself to become a police officer versus multiple people who haven't done a thing bad, I have decided that those two aren't for me. 

Since I do good especially in Science classes (I'm still in High School) and I love helping people, I believe that EMT might be the right career for me. 

I'd like to ask a few questions to start off:

1) EMT is a PAID job, right?

2) If so, is the pay decent? (Is it the same amount as a Police officer/Firefighter?)

3) Can you explain to me the Levels of EMT? 

4) Where can I most likely be able to take the "EMT-B" classes at?

5) Is it hard or easy to become employed?

6) What volunteer work could you do that would help you get employed soon?

7) When employed, are you put under a "Probationary" phase, such as Law enforcement? If so, what is it like?

Thanks in advance, I also appreciate what you guys do, and I hopefully will be able to call myself a EMT some day!


----------



## daedalus (Apr 13, 2009)

Citrus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recently turned 16 and have been wondering about what I should do for the rest of my working life. I have always had a thing for the Emergency Response careers (Law enforcement, firefighting, and EMT). However, because of the slim career opportunities nearby in firefighting and because I have committed a few crimes (nothing disqualifying LEO-wise) but would make it difficult for myself to become a police officer versus multiple people who haven't done a thing bad, I have decided that those two aren't for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Citrus (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for the quick response!

I have a few more questions:

7) How are hours? (I heard you work for 24 straight hours, do you have a few days off after that?)

8) Is it worth getting a EMT-I certification before seeking employment? Will it increase chances of being hired against other people?


----------



## daedalus (Apr 13, 2009)

Its really difficult for us to provide advice for you because we do not know where you live, and in EMS, things differ radically over geographic regions. If you can get the EMT-I cert in the state you live in, go for it first.


----------



## medic417 (Apr 13, 2009)

If your serious about EMS as a career get your Paramedic degree.  It is the only way you will find decent pay and more importantly you actually will do some good for patients.  

Also search this site your questions have been asked here many many times.


----------



## Citrus (Apr 13, 2009)

Oh, I apologize for not searching.

I live in North Carolina and want to stay in the area due to my friends and family.


----------



## MRE (Apr 14, 2009)

Citrus said:


> 7) How are hours? (I heard you work for 24 straight hours, do you have a few days off after that?)



Depending on the service, you may have 24 hour shifts, or even longer ones.  You would run calls as they come in and try to catch as much sleep as possible in between.  Depending on how busy it is, you may get a lot or almost no sleep during a shift.


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 14, 2009)

Citrus said:


> Oh, I apologize for not searching.
> 
> I live in North Carolina and want to stay in the area due to my friends and family.



Go to the Wake County EMS website, they are one of the best services in the country and the forfront of what EMS is becomming. Contact them, they will be able to provide you with all the details you need for your area.


----------



## JAM-EMT (Apr 14, 2009)

OR www.nationalemsacademy.com is a good site too, depending on where you live.


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 14, 2009)

JAM-EMT said:


> OR www.nationalemsacademy.com is a good site too, depending on where you live.



Did you go to this academy? I would very much like to hear the reviews of people who did.


----------



## catskills (Apr 17, 2009)

I hear that the difference between a large pizza  and an EMT-B, is that a large pizza can feed a family of four.


----------

